

CSS Diner: A Cute Game teaching you about CSS Selectors - Ettolrahc
http://flukeout.github.io/

======
chrishepner
I think I found a bug: On level 23, "orange:last-of-type, apple:last-of-type"
doesn't advance you to the next level but "apple:last-of-type, orange:last-of-
type" does.

Very cool, thanks for making this!

------
meowface
I like it. Really cool design and animations.

